# Superbowl fan?



## Robusta (Feb 2, 2017)

Not I.  I have never understood the allure that professional sports has on the populace.  I will probably tune into the Puppy Bowl for a while though.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 2, 2017)

*Before I met my husband I never watched it.  He is a fan, so now I watch, more for the halftime and commercials.  During the actual game I am puttering around the house, or on computer.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm more likely to watch the puppy bowl over the super bowl, for a few minutes anyway.  My husband is not into watching all sports, but he does enjoy football season each year and always watches the super bowl.  He likes to charcoal barbeque some St. Louis pork ribs on that day that we eat with succotash, so I look forward to that more than the game. :drool1:


----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 2, 2017)

I will be watching. I am not a fan of either team so if it does become one sided I will stop watching though.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 2, 2017)

I'll certainly be watching.  I prefer College football (especially Ohio State) but any kind of football is better than no football.

I do not watch the half time show and I merely tolerate the commercials.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 2, 2017)

The Romans had their Gladiators....we have our College and Pro sports teams....Anything to keep the masses entertained, and their minds off things that really matter.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 3, 2017)

Don M. said:


> The Romans had their Gladiators....we have our College and Pro sports teams....Anything to keep the masses entertained, and their minds off things that really matter.



Don - the following comment is NOT directed at you, and I'm sure you were a star athlete.  But in 70+ years I've figured out that most folks who look down their noses at the athletes were the last ones to get picked in Phys Ed, etc.  It is easy to take a dismissive attitude at the things we cannot do.  I cannot "carry a tune in a bucket" and although I have good friend who is a classical trained opera singer, I  just don't get it.  Personally, I can't think of anything that matters more than Ohio State Football.  Go Bucks.  What matters to you?  

Mahalo.


----------



## jujube (Feb 3, 2017)

I love the Super Bowl commercials.  

Depending on who's performing, I love or hate the halftime show.   

I tolerate the game.

The snacks are the best....


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 3, 2017)

Finding The Puppy Bowl more interesting, that is, unless the Seahawks are playing.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 4, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Don - the following comment is NOT directed at you, and I'm sure you were a star athlete.  But in 70+ years I've figured out that most folks who look down their noses at the athletes were the last ones to get picked in Phys Ed, etc.  It is easy to take a dismissive attitude at the things we cannot do.  I cannot "carry a tune in a bucket" and although I have good friend who is a classical trained opera singer, I  just don't get it.  Personally, I can't think of anything that matters more than Ohio State Football.  Go Bucks.  What matters to you? Mahalo.



No, I was Not a star athlete in school, and had little interest in team sports.  I was, however a pretty good swimmer, and joined that team, and got a few awards.  I always like fixing things, and hopped my car up to run in the local drag races...if that qualifies for "sport".  I was never really envious of those who possessed talents I did not have (such as singing), but rather tried to concentrate on skills that I felt might do me some good in the future.  Towards that goal, I took the toughest courses the school had to offer, and went through intensive training in the USAF which led me and my family to a good lifestyle for the past 50+ years.  

Insofar as football is concerned, I maintain that it is a gross waste of time for the vast majority of participants.  According to the NFL Players Association, only 215 out of 100,000 high school students who devote their time to football ever make it to the NFL.  Less than 9.000 of those 100,000 make it to college football...and the majority of those who play in college wind up with a degree that is hardly worth the paper it is written on.  Then, after years of slamming their bodies into each other, they wind up spending the rest of their lives nursing constant pain and health problems.  How many of your Ohio State "hero's" have gone onto fame and fortune??

I feel that football is our modern day version of the Roman Gladiators.  Humans seem to enjoy watching grown men slamming into each other in the act of chasing a ball, with a secondary goal of inflicting injuries on their opponent so as to put them out of the game.  They don't kill each other today, but the concussions, etc., wind up causing lifelong problems for many of the participants.

If I'm watching TV during the Super Bowl, I will probably flip to the game, during commercials, to see what the score is...and I will probably watch the Half Time show, as that is Usually the best part of the entire game.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm with the Puppy Bowl fans- Puppy Bowl rocks!


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 4, 2017)

Don - Good morning & thank you for proving my point.  Football (something you didn't do) = "anything to keep the masses entertained, and to keep their minds off things that really matter."  Swimming (something you did do) = apparently a good thing. Maybe it's one of those things that "really matter".  I don't denigrate the sport of swimming or its fans, just don't know why you feel the need to denigrate other sports and their fans.

Not sure what your service career has to do with this topic, but thank you for your service.  

Mahalo.


----------



## Myquest55 (Feb 4, 2017)

We love watching football and there is nothing better than two well matched teams!  We usually get together with friends for the Super Bowl - any excuse for a party.  Being from the northeast I cannot imagine why anyone would watch college football when pro-teams are so much better but it is a huge pass-time in the south so we just nod and agree.  

Obviously, we root for the Patriots but have to admit that Atlanta has a really good team and they helped me win my NFL fantasy league this year so am hoping this game will be full of exciting plays and tight scores!  Beer and snacks!  YAY!


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 4, 2017)

Sports is becoming like a lot of tv and movie remakes. Same plays different players. 

I know people who use the day to go out to dinner at a restaurant, not a bar because it's easier to get seat and time they want. I've gotten a lot of shopping done late Super Bowl Sunday afternoon with non of the usual traffic. 

The commercials or halftime shows are disappointing especially since they seem to recieve the same hype as the game now a days.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 5, 2017)

For the people watching, who are you rooting for today?  My husband wants the Falcons to win the superbowl.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 5, 2017)

I can't stand it, the hubby loves it. These days the person not interested can just get on with their life. When we were first married in 1972, I was stuck with it. We had one TV in the living room,being Sunday, there was no place to go. Stores were closed,I didn't have an extra room to pursue my hobbies and our little kitchen was right next to the living room with a half wall. No getting away from it. Now I just hide away in my spare room and enjoy myself.


----------



## Old Sweater (Feb 5, 2017)

I'll be glued to the tube!

Go Falcons!


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 5, 2017)

Just in it for the commercials.  And Half time


----------



## jujube (Feb 5, 2017)

Well, so far the commercials have been a letdown, at least IMO.  They're a little "strange". 

I have hopes for half-time.  Lady Gaga usually puts on a good show.


----------



## IKE (Feb 5, 2017)

Football ain't my thing.....mama is sitting on the couch watching the game now and I've got my butt planted in front of this computer.


----------



## jujube (Feb 5, 2017)

WOW!  Great halftime show.  Lady Gaga did not disappoint!

Loved the drone show in the sky over the stadium.  I wonder if Disney did the drones?  They had a good drone sky show over the Christmas season at Disney Springs here in Orlando.  This one was even better.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 5, 2017)

*​GaGa did not disappoint.  But she never does. Last year when she sang Star Spangled Banner was best ever, in my opinion.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 5, 2017)

I agree Jujube and Marie, it was a great halftime show, very upbeat!   Guess there is a song that always brings a tear to my eye, Luke Bryan sings at this year's Super Bowl.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 5, 2017)

*
Seabreeze, video shows unavailabe*


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 5, 2017)

Wow!!!   Just started watching the last 5 minutes of regulation after seeing the close score.  What  a comeback.  :eewwk:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 5, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *
> Seabreeze, video shows unavailabe*



Sorry Marie, I just replaced it with another video, hope this one works.  Looks like the Patriots won.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 5, 2017)

Patriots won in OT.


----------

